# Royal Caribbean end of trust



## 70mach1428 (Jan 20, 2017)

has anyone heard what the resorts are planning for the end of the Caribbean?  Are they going to sell or buy back themselves?  What have they told you? Any word on value of the resort?
Thanks
Daryl


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2017)

When is the termination date of Royal Caribbean? What about the Royal Islander. With Royal Cancun sold, and as these continue to go away from timeshare, it really starts to limit the non AI timeshare options in Cancun


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2017)

70mach1428 said:


> has anyone heard what the resorts are planning for the end of the Caribbean?  Are they going to sell or buy back themselves?  What have they told you? Any word on value of the resort?
> Thanks
> Daryl



It will be sold. TS's are dead. Sorry, but that's the fact, and the investors know it. They wanted out yesterday.


----------



## youppi (Jan 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> When is the termination date of Royal Caribbean? What about the Royal Islander. With Royal Cancun sold, and as these continue to go away from timeshare, it really starts to limit the non AI timeshare options in Cancun


If I remember correctly, 

Royal Cancun 1977-2007 (30 years RTU - renewal for another 30 years ? owners could renew at a discounted price)
Royal Mayan 1983-2013 (30 years RTU - resort sold to a third party and owners got a residual)
Royal Caribbean 1988-2018 (30 years RTU)
Royal Islander 1993-2023 (30 years RTU)
Royal Sands 2000-2050 (50 years RTU)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for this. Though I think you may have the Cancun and Mayan reversed. I believe it was Royal Cancun that was sold and residual was distributed to owners.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 21, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for this. Though I think you may have the Cancun and Mayan reversed. I believe it was Royal Cancun that was sold and residual was distributed to owners.



Nope. Correct as written.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Phydeaux said:


> Nope. Correct as written.


So the Royal Mayan is now the Emporio Cancun? Was there not another property in Cancun called the Royal Cancun? Perhaps not a part of the Royal family of resorts?


----------



## buceo (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes, they are going to sell and they may or may not try and buy it back themselves.  Personally I lean toward them trying to buy it back.  It'll then go AI and RCI points based like the others. 

The Mayan is now Emporio and yes there is/was another Royal Cancun, by a different company.  I think they called it "The Royal", it is a bit north of the The Sands.  The Royal Resorts "The Royal Cancun" (a name they own) was called other names for a while.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 7, 2017)

The final week for RC is #43 in 2018.  Last day of operations is Nov. 3.  Safe bet I won't be using my week 42 in 2018.

Mike


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 8, 2017)

buceo said:


> Yes, they are going to sell and they may or may not try and buy it back themselves.  Personally I lean toward them trying to buy it back.  It'll then go AI and RCI points based like the others.
> 
> The Mayan is now Emporio and yes there is/was another Royal Cancun, by a different company.  I think they called it "The Royal", it is a bit north of the The Sands.  The Royal Resorts "The Royal Cancun" (a name they own) was called other names for a while.



It will always be VCI (Vacation Club International) or CIC (Club Internacional de Cancun) to the old timers!!


----------



## fiat1bmw (Feb 11, 2017)

We own at the Royal Islander and were just there week 3 - some of the nicest weather we've every had for week 3 I might add.  It's too bad the Mayan is gone and the Caribbean will be gone in late 2018.  We're hoping they purchase back the Caribbean to keep at least 2-sister resorts side-by-side, but I'm not betting on it.  They're going to a points system which I don't like since I've been accustomed to having the same week at the same resort (or I can trade/rent/rent back).  If the Caribbean does change hands, it'll be a bit lonely 'till 2023...


----------



## allthingslegal (Feb 11, 2017)

Regarding the comments about the Royal Cancun by "youppi" and "dioxide45", you are both partially correct.  The Royal Cancun original name was Club Internacional de Cancun a/k/a Vacation Club International.  It was the first of the Royal Resorts.  Its 30 year trust was up in 2007 and instead of selling as originally planned, the Royal Resorts renamed it and offered members the chance to re-up for another 30 years.  However, those owners who did not re-up received payment of their residuals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2017)

allthingslegal said:


> Regarding the comments about the Royal Cancun by "youppi" and "dioxide45", you are both partially correct.  The Royal Cancun original name was Club Internacional de Cancun a/k/a Vacation Club International.  It was the first of the Royal Resorts.  Its 30 year trust was up in 2007 and instead of selling as originally planned, the Royal Resorts renamed it and offered members the chance to re-up for another 30 years.  However, those owners who did not re-up received payment of their residuals.


What was it renamed to?


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 11, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> What was it renamed to?



I don't know when the name change took effect, but it now known as The Royal Cancún.


----------



## SciFiFans (Feb 24, 2017)

70mach1428 said:


> has anyone heard what the resorts are planning for the end of the Caribbean?  Are they going to sell or buy back themselves?  What have they told you? Any word on value of the resort?
> Thanks
> Daryl


When we were there last year we asked the salesman what the plan was he said we would likely get between .79 to .89 cents on the dollar that was based on my unit which is week 16 and almost dead center of building D.
He stated the price would fluctuate based on the actual sales price when the place is sold.


----------



## Tony2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I was at the RC about 2 weeks ago and fwiw was told that full residuals will be paid to all owners of record at the end of the trust.  The reason being that the property is a little larger than the Mayan and the economy is much better than it was in 2013.  I was also told that it is almost certain that the Emporio will be the highest bidder.  They have the resources to outbid the competition and eventually want to buy the Islander also.  They seem to think it’s a done deal.  I was told the same story by reps at the Sands and Haciendas.  Was also told there are plans to build a new Royal Palms near Puerto Morales in a couple of years.


----------



## BoaterMike (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony2 said:


> I was at the RC about 2 weeks ago and fwiw was told that full residuals will be paid to all owners of record at the end of the trust.  The reason being that the property is a little larger than the Mayan and the economy is much better than it was in 2013.  I was also told that it is almost certain that the Emporio will be the highest bidder.  They have the resources to outbid the competition and eventually want to buy the Islander also.  They seem to think it’s a done deal.  I was told the same story by reps at the Sands and Haciendas.  Was also told there are plans to build a new Royal Palms near Puerto Morales in a couple of years.



That's consistent with what we were told in December.  They are moving toward the points wherever possible.  We'll take the $ and move on.


----------



## trujitravelers (Mar 22, 2018)

BoaterMike said:


> That's consistent with what we were told in December.  They are moving toward the points wherever possible.  We'll take the $ and move on.


We're owners at the Royal Caribbean (bought it off a person on TUG2 in 2006) and are headed to the Royal Haciendas in May (2018). It's a little frustrating not to find any information on the Royal Resorts website-- on the timeline for getting our residual value on our Caribbean contract.  Did they explain it to you in "the sales pitch" meeting when you went?  We're in your boat, Mike, we've long been ready to move on from the Royal Caribbean.  We're okay for now with the minimal number of points we purchased off of the Royal Haciendas, but foresee that even our kids won't use them too much in the future.  VRBO and AirBNB are now the ways to go and NO ANNUAL MAINTENANCE FEES!   Who knew!!?? 

Any insight is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## BoaterMike (Mar 22, 2018)

The answer they are providing now is consistent with the contracts.  Residuals will be distributed to members in good standing after the sale.  Residuals will be pro-rated based on net amount after paying expenses, including severance. Reserves will also be included in the residual calculation.  Sounds like there may be more info in May or later after they open and announce all bids.  Our payments, or what's left, will not be paid for a number of months (6+/-) after the closing. Other than that, there is a lot of speculation.   Keep checking the owner area of the royalresorts.com site.  

During the sales pitch they have offered a calculated value of residuals toward purchasing points.  Not sure how they calculate this value because the property has not been sold, but I can imagine that it's more favorable to RR than a purchaser.


----------



## MaxieGetDown (Apr 16, 2018)

BoaterMike said:


> The answer they are providing now is consistent with the contracts.  Residuals will be distributed to members in good standing after the sale.  Residuals will be pro-rated based on net amount after paying expenses, including severance. Reserves will also be included in the residual calculation.  Sounds like there may be more info in May or later after they open and announce all bids.  Our payments, or what's left, will not be paid for a number of months (6+/-) after the closing. Other than that, there is a lot of speculation.   Keep checking the owner area of the royalresorts.com site.
> 
> During the sales pitch they have offered a calculated value of residuals toward purchasing points.  Not sure how they calculate this value because the property has not been sold, but I can imagine that it's more favorable to RR than a purchaser.



Has anyone heard anything about a Title Company called Sandiva Title and a Travel Agency called Advance Travel purchasing the Royal Resorts timeshares?  I received a call, which was followed up with a contract stating this travel agency had a buyer for my timeshare at the Islander.  I only have 3 years left and the price is very good.  I'm confused as to whether its a scam, and why anyone would pay (good) money for 3 years at the Islander.  Anyone have any insight?  

Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2018)

MaxieGetDown said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a Title Company called Sandiva Title and a Travel Agency called Advance Travel purchasing the Royal Resorts timeshares?  I received a call, which was followed up with a contract stating this travel agency had a buyer for my timeshare at the Islander.  I only have 3 years left and the price is very good.  I'm confused as to whether its a scam, and why anyone would pay (good) money for 3 years at the Islander.  Anyone have any insight?
> 
> Thanks.


Scam


----------



## MaxieGetDown (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks, How do you know?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2018)

MaxieGetDown said:


> Thanks, How do you know?


An unsolicited phone call to buy your week is a huge red flag. Even more so when they already have a buyer. It is unlikely that they even know your ownership is about to end in three years.


----------



## MaxieGetDown (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up.  What have people experienced with the end of the ownership?  Has the payout been much?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 16, 2018)

MaxieGetDown said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  What have people experienced with the end of the ownership?  Has the payout been much?


I don't think anyone knows and it doesn't seem like they will for a while.


----------



## David Perez Villanueva (Apr 26, 2018)

70mach1428 said:


> has anyone heard what the resorts are planning for the end of the Caribbean?  Are they going to sell or buy back themselves?  What have they told you? Any word on value of the resort?
> Thanks
> Daryl


I have a membership at the Royal Caribbean and have heard some rumors that they are trying to sell the hotel to a related party. I have sent some letters to the Club requesting information about the sale process because I believe that selling the hotel to a related party will not necessarily create the most possible value to all the members. I have not received any response yet. I had a good experience in the sale process of the Royal Mayan and in that case they followed a formal bid process. I believe that the should follow a similar process in this case. Hope I can get more information soon. David


----------



## trujitravelers (May 24, 2018)

First off, thanks to BoaterMike's post back in April--it gave real insight as to what we'd be facing in the presentation when we went to the Royal Haciendas May 12-22.   Secondly, we met a former owner of a villa at the Royal Mayan who told us that they got substantially less in residual value.  They expected $6800 and got $2000 - the depressed home markets in MX/US and other blah blah blah was what the Royals used to devalue their contract.  So we sat through the obligatory sales meeting this time only to be told that it wasn't required and never has been.  What???  I don't think so! We tried to politely inquire about our RC residual value and they told us that we should have gotten a "letter" back in February --- they tried "locating" that letter to show us but couldn't find it.  My in laws who are also owners at the RC never received one either. We were told that the Royal Caribbean has NOT been sold and bids are being accepted.  We were also told that ANYTHING we are hearing about RC buyers is just POOL TALK.  

Suffice to say that our meeting was cut short when they told us that we knew we were signing up for a sales presentation for purchasing points.  Both my husband and I told them that we were told it was a Members Update Presentation and the word sales was not in that title.  We told them that we weren't so sure points was a good idea and our children have reinforced that with the fact they aren't interested in being tied to maintenance fees.    Their last dig was that we were the only owners who they've encounter that feel that way.  Everyone else has "LOVED" the new points system.    Yeah right!!!  We heard other pool-talkers that week express the same lack of interest/excitement about the points. We all deduced that they want owners of the RC to buy points and will give us a reduced amount of our residual value to do so.  

And so we'll wait for the phantom letter that explains how to proceed with getting our residual.


----------



## ilene13 (May 24, 2018)

At one time we owned 10 weeks of timeshares.  We currently own 3 at the RR and 4 Marriott.  The RR are the only ones that ever talked about a residual.  We have never looked at a timeshare as an investment it’s a guaranteed vacation with a lot of wonderful memories.  IMHO people are too hung up on getting back their “investment “  what about your 30 years of memories.  Whatever residual we receive will just be a bonus.


----------



## BoaterMike (Jun 4, 2018)

We know more today based on the notice posted on the RR owner's site.  Rather than post it here, I would suggest reading the post and FAQ.  A RR affiliate has stepped in to buy out the assets and turn it into a new points-based system resort.  

ML


----------



## LisaH (Jun 4, 2018)

BoaterMike said:


> We know more today based on the notice posted on the RR owner's site.  Rather than post it here, I would suggest reading the post and FAQ.  A RR affiliate has stepped in to buy out the assets and turn it into a new points-based system resort.
> 
> ML


Wow! I hope RC owners get at least as much as the RM owners.


----------



## JBA (Jul 1, 2018)

youppi said:


> If I remember correctly,
> 
> Royal Cancun 1977-2007 (30 years RTU - renewal for another 30 years ? owners could renew at a discounted price)
> Royal Mayan 1983-2013 (30 years RTU - resort sold to a third party and owners got a residual)
> ...


I am trying to confirm that the end of the Royal Islander Trust is in 2023.  Your post is the only information that I have seen.  I had in my notes that is was 2022.


----------



## urban5 (Jul 1, 2018)

JBA said:


> I am trying to confirm that the end of the Royal Islander Trust is in 2023.  Your post is the only information that I have seen.  I had in my notes that is was 2022.



Any week from 1 to 27 ends in 2023, weeks 28 to 52 end in 2022.  Trust ends end of week 27 on July 15th.  This info taken from Royal Resorts website calendar for Royal Islander.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 13, 2018)

What was the residual payout % for the Royal Mayan. I sold out about 4-5 years before the end.


----------



## urban5 (Jul 13, 2018)

tonyg said:


> What was the residual payout % for the Royal Mayan. I sold out about 4-5 years before the end.


60.35%


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jul 21, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> When is the termination date of Royal Caribbean? What about the Royal Islander. With Royal Cancun sold, and as these continue to go away from timeshare, it really starts to limit the non AI timeshare options in Cancun



Excuse me... the Royal CanCun has not been "sold" (unless it has, and I haven't been notified as an owner.)   Perhaps you mean the Royal Mayan.   Yes, the Royal Mayan is very sadly not a part of the Royal Resorts anymore. 

I THINK they are going to make it into a hotel, but the grounds and services are still going to be available to us when we stay at a Royal Resort.   I say this after a conversation with Armando Millet in April... but this is not decided yet.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Jul 21, 2018)

tonyg said:


> What was the residual payout % for the Royal Mayan. I sold out about 4-5 years before the end.



A bit less than 50% of "residual value"


----------



## tonyg (Jul 24, 2018)

Ellis - long time no see. Not much of the Royal "family" still around.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Aug 13, 2018)

Tony2 said:


> I was at the RC about 2 weeks ago and fwiw was told that full residuals will be paid to all owners of record at the end of the trust.  The reason being that the property is a little larger than the Mayan and the economy is much better than it was in 2013.  I was also told that it is almost certain that the Emporio will be the highest bidder.  They have the resources to outbid the competition and eventually want to buy the Islander also.  They seem to think it’s a done deal.  I was told the same story by reps at the Sands and Haciendas.



If this is the case, then there is no real auction, as there was no real auction for the Royal Mayan.   I doubt that "full residuals will be paid".


----------



## Ellis2ca (Aug 13, 2018)

tonyg said:


> Ellis - long time no see. Not much of the Royal "family" still around.



Hello Tony... It's good to find you here again.   Yes, things change.   I lost my love for the Royal Resorts since they killed the Royal Mayan.  And now, it's good-bye to the Royal Caribbean.   My birth certificate is 73 years old, and I still have 20 years left for my 3 Christmas and New Year weeks at the Royal CanCun.   But I love CanCun, and I will enjoy what is left, which will soon be the Royal CanCun and the Royal Sands for another 20 years...  Enjoy it, or die trying...


----------



## dennisokey (Sep 27, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone has any new updates on the sale?


----------



## jkbrand (Dec 31, 2018)

Latest e-mail (last week) from the Royals indicated that owners in good standing will receive 57% of residual value.  Next update was promised in January.


----------



## ocdb8r (May 30, 2019)

How did this all play out?  Curious what's going on with this resort now....


----------

